# low ceilings



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

8 ft. that's not bad mine are 7 1/2 . it is what it is . one thing paint ceiling flat white or walls and ceiling same light color flat .:yes: almost anything is possible in construction .but how much money do you want to spend?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Beams will lower the feel of the ceiling
A wainscot wall or chairail at 32" will make the upper 64" look taller


----------

